# Archive catalogs



## atlrider (Nov 17, 2004)

Can anyone point me to a website that has the historical Colnago catalogs online? I'm trying to confirm the geometry for the various lines of the Dream frame over the last 10 years or so. If anyone would like to save me some time, has the Colnago traditional frame geometry changed year by year? Or has it remained constant? I'm looking at some frames for sale claiming to be x or y cm frame sizes, but it doesn't seem to match up with the geometry of my current frame (which is a 2005).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

atlrider said:


> Can anyone point me to a website that has the historical Colnago catalogs online? I'm trying to confirm the geometry for the various lines of the Dream frame over the last 10 years or so. If anyone would like to save me some time, has the Colnago traditional frame geometry changed year by year? Or has it remained constant? I'm looking at some frames for sale claiming to be x or y cm frame sizes, but it doesn't seem to match up with the geometry of my current frame (which is a 2005).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The nearest I've found is on bulgier.net. But it is insufficient for your need I suspect. Why not try appealing direct to the Great Man in Cambiago?? I wrote to Eddy Merckx last year and it worked. Nothing ventured etc.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Colnago geometry traditionaly stays the same from year to year. My 8 year old MXL has the same geometry as my new MXL, as does the Dream, and C40/C50.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Which year are you interested in?*

I have most of the catalogs dated back to 1990. Believe it or not, there is a subtle change in the geometry. For example, my 57-cm (colnago size) 1989 Master has the same angles and TT length as my 55-cm (colnago size) 2006 C50. I can explain if you are interested. I measured them very, very carefully (my background is Master of Engineering); just as the catalogs have spec'ed.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, somewhere in the '90s, Colnago changed their sizing and to a lesser extent, their geometry. But since the change, which I believe was around 1992-94, the geometry has remained the same.


----------



## atlrider (Nov 17, 2004)

tmluk said:


> I have most of the catalogs dated back to 1990. Believe it or not, there is a subtle change in the geometry. For example, my 57-cm (colnago size) 1989 Master has the same angles and TT length as my 55-cm (colnago size) 2006 C50. I can explain if you are interested. I measured them very, very carefully (my background is Master of Engineering); just as the catalogs have spec'ed.


I'm interested in the 2002 Dream Lux. I just purchased the frame and now am going to build it up. I'm not sure of the seat tube, head tube and bottom bracket diameters. I think the seat tube is 27.2, but the new Dream's are 31.6. Not sure if the head tubes and BB shells are different either. I know I can measure these things, but I'd rather see it in print.

If you have that information, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------

